# Wiring



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a room that is 16Lx10W with a 9' ceiling that I am building out as a home theater. I am getting ready to wire the room to support a 7/1 speaker system and was wondering the following:

1. What is best height to mount the speakers?
2. Should I center the side speakers (middle of the 16' walls)
3. Recommended speaker wire
4. Recommended speaker system that is reasonable but provides great sound.

Thanks

Rambo


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

1) LCR speakers should be mounted such that the tweeter is level with the ear at sitting height. Don't worry if it has to be a little higher or lower due to screen or stand or whatever. Just make it close.

2) For 7.1 two speakers should be to the sides of the listening position and two in the back. If you have 2 rows of seats slightly behind the first row (on the sides) is probably fine. I'd need a picture to recommend anything more specific.

3) If you are wiring in wall, make sure it is CL2 or CL3 rated. Local codes vary, so if you aren't sure, check. Mostly CL2/3 is rated for almost anything you can do in a house, so it's a safe bet. As for brand, Parts Express has their house brand, Carol, and some others. Ram Electronics has some bulk wire as well. Some people like the Belden alarm wire for speaker use. The most important things are strand count and overall gauge. For longer runs, use 14 gauge or 12 gauge. Personally, I like 4 conductor 14 gauge and use two together to make ~11 gauge (I think I have that math right). If the runs are really long, consider 10 gauge, but I wouldn't go nuts unless you had to.

Avoid snake oil companies like Audioquest, Monster, and the like. Google or search here for more information. You're just spending more money on marketing, not performance.

4) I've had customers rave about HTDirect.com and AV123.com speakers. They both have several lines to choose from and the fit and finish is phenomenal. They sound great too. You're looking at $1500 to $2500 for seven speakers, though. There are lots others, but those two are a good start.

Good luck.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



debrandy said:


> 1. What is best height to mount the speakers?


Front speakers (L+C+R) need to be at ear level (36"-42") if possible, and surrounds 2'-3' above ear level (5'-7' from floor).



> 2. Should I center the side speakers (middle of the 16' walls)


No, if you have just one row place them in the same direction of the seats, if you have two rows try a little behind the first row or between both rows; back surrounds in the back wall (look at this  Speaker placement guide )



> 3. Recommended speaker wire


At least 14, for longer runs (50'+ use 12). www.monoprice.com is one of the cheapest places, you can also try Lowes or Home Depot (100' 16gauge $25)



> 4. Recommended speaker system that is reasonable but provides great sound.


This is a little more complicated ...What is your budget???:bigsmile:


----------



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

debrandy said:


> I have a room that is 16Lx10W with a 9' ceiling that I am building out as a home theater. I am getting ready to wire the room to support a 7/1 speaker system and was wondering the following:
> 
> 1. What is best height to mount the speakers?
> 2. Should I center the side speakers (middle of the 16' walls)
> ...


Ans 1. For the side surround speakers should be between 90 and 110 degrees to your seating and about 2.5 to 3 feet above your ear height for the best performance. The Back surround speakers should be spaced 3-4 feet between eachother and should be ofcourse behind you or in celing if you dont have a close space.. or do not want to place on stands behind your seating area.

Ans 2. Probably the first answer did cover that one.

Ans 3. Monoprice speaker cable is great...order in bulk so as incase you run out.

Ans 4. Checkout Emotiva speaker package, http://emotiva.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=26, ofcourse you would have to find a reciever that would be able to handle 4 ohm speakers, but a good reciever should be able to handle them real good. This are great speakers and there is a 30 day in home trial...best place to try out speakers is in home as your setup. They have excellent deals on amplifiers as well. http://emotiva.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=32 add that to your speaker package and you have a system and then you dont need a great reciever and the good thing is you would never have to worry about the system power running low.. with this speaker and amp you would only have to have a reciever with pre-outs and you would be in heaven...


----------

